# retro fitting cruise control



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone know how easy it is to swap over cruise control from a factory fitted car to a car that left the factory with out it. It is just a case of swapping over the control stalk and plugging the wiring into the loom or is there more to it than that?
Many thanks.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I think it's a easier if the car is a v6, but hopefully Cookbot will be along soon and give you a bit more info.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Has to be turned on with vag com


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

That's not too bad I'll ask wak about doing it on my next visit then.
Many thanks.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Most cars need 2 wire looms, one from the stalk to the wire box and one from there to the ecu. The v6 already had the one from the wire box to the ecu. I've done these before and can still offer a fitted service, but only around the Newcastle area.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 0782615575

This is the full kit with both wires. He also provides fitting instructions


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link Tommatt.

Cookbot how much do you charge to fit the kit if I supply it and how long does it take? I could travel to you some time in the new year...


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

MrQaud said:


> Thanks for the link Tommatt.
> 
> Cookbot how much do you charge to fit the kit if I supply it and how long does it take? I could travel to you some time in the new year...


Cookbot fitted mine and he is a top top bloke, I think I'm right in saying mine was the first V6 hed fitted with cruise control, he supplied and fitted mine and it was well worth the money.


----------



## V6graeme (Apr 29, 2012)

Had cruise retro fitted to my V6 TTroadsterand very useful in the 50mph limits on motorways and even improved fuel consumption on a long run upto 35 Mpg at 75

I had mine done local to me as I'm in Hertfordshire by tt shop and it was worth it, so much so when I sort the TTs replacement I had to have cruise retro fitted on new car, now wouldn't be without out, no matter who fits it.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

MrQaud said:


> Thanks for the link Tommatt.
> 
> Cookbot how much do you charge to fit the kit if I supply it and how long does it take? I could travel to you some time in the new year...


Can do these for £150 using genuine vag parts and take about 2hrs, possibly a little longer if we get distracted fixing other things :mrgreen:


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Another option being added to my list.... Dam you Paul.

On another note the rear adjustable tie bars are spot on along with all the bushes you supplied to me, thanks again.

Wig


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

Did mine myself and it took around a day following the supplied instructions. You have to remove the dash and steering wheel etc and wire into ecu


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

kjgouldstone said:


> Did mine myself and it took around a day following the supplied instructions. You have to remove the dash and steering wheel etc and wire into ecu


I don't remember taking the dash out when i did mine last time :?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Do awesome gti still do a supply and fit?.


----------



## NeCo (Nov 5, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Do awesome gti still do a supply and fit?.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fully-Fit...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3a7f6b9520


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

NeCo said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Do awesome gti still do a supply and fit?.
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

I can fit around Sheffield too, but if you can get to awesome, that's probably a better option. They must be able to get the parts loads cheaper than me, so can do them at that good price. Only become better for me to do it if you can't be done with the long drive and the cost of petrol there.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Every time there's a thread about cruise control I feel I just have to recommend it as a mod  (Cookbot did mine)


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Always wanted cruise but car won't be with me long enough to get it fitted and enjoy.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone know anywhere selling OEM parts with a price better than VW Teeside's £90.88?


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ebay number 291158992970


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

hey3688 said:


> Ebay number 291158992970


Thanks for that, I'm not sure about the stalk being OEM, but I have asked the question...fingers crossed


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi dude I used to get all my cables of this guy on eBay for fitting cruise control...

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 0796915858

I'm sure he'll get you what you want for a fraction of the price...

Speaks good English too

Daz


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

triplefan said:


> hey3688 said:
> 
> 
> > Ebay number 291158992970
> ...


Also does it come with both the required wiring?


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

So a good second hand genuine stalk £25,the link I've just posted for loom for stalk to bulkhead £20 and the loom from bulkhead to ecu £20

Total £65

Bargain lol

It's easy to make the loom from bulkhead to ecu yourself by using the existing empty pins in ecu plug and some cable and by bypassing the bulkhead plug....

Daz


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

DazWaite said:


> So a good second hand genuine stalk £25,the link I've just posted for loom for stalk to bulkhead £20 and the loom from bulkhead to ecu £20
> 
> Total £65
> 
> ...


Thanks for the cable link, have saved that 

I didn't bid on a second hand stalk as I was unsure of how much the cable would be 

Oh and it's cheaper still as I have a V6, so no need for the ECU loom as it is pre-installed, making it even more of a bargain at £45 (assuming I find a cheap stalk)


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the help Daz! Top bloke!

Messaged the seller, for anyone who needs the bulkhead to ECU here it is:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1447122881


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorted all the needed parts for 43 quid, absolute winner


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

How did you get on with this tommatt? Did you manage to get it all fitted and working?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi mate, parts arrived 3 days after buying from Germany, even with the xmas rush! Have fitted yet as I'm struggling for time, and I really want to give myself a decent amount of time just incase!

Also I'm still waiting on the tool to remove the wiper arms

Will keep you updated


----------



## alf1956 (Jul 29, 2010)

At £120 fitted at Awesome sounds like a good deal to me ! Will have to book mine in as cruise control is a must these days with most motorways having the 50mph on them at some part.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

From the info I've gathered it looks pretty straightforward, will do an in depth guide so that it's easy for others to do


----------



## EnthusiastOwned (Mar 14, 2014)

I've just installed cruise control to mine. It's fairly easy all things considered, hardest part is removing all the trim.

http://vwgolfr32.co.uk/ccs.pdf - I used this guide.
http://uk-mkivs.net/mobiquo/smartbanner ... et&lang=en - and this.

One thing to note, when removing the steering angle sensor (spinning disc behind steering wheel) do NOT be tempted to free spin it like I did. You'll mess up your angle position and have to remove your steering wheel again and position it at 0 degrees using vagcom.

If anyone has any questions just ask as it's all fresh in mind. I was going to do a guide but there isn't any point with that PDF guide and the UK-MKIVs guide.

Also, does anyone know if the TT should have the cruise control bulb on the clocks? Mine hasn't.


----------



## NeCo (Nov 5, 2014)

alf1956 said:


> At £120 fitted at Awesome sounds like a good deal to me ! Will have to book mine in as cruise control is a must these days with most motorways having the 50mph on them at some part.


I can recommend Awesome in Irlam, Salford, for this. They have fitted Cruise on two TTs for me. Each one took less than two hours and they even gave the car a quick wash!

While you're waiting you can use t'internet on wifi and browse their go faster parts. I told the boss I would be working on emails while I was waiting and spent the time reading all the car porn I could take [smiley=dizzy2.gif].


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's also a How To guide in the Knowledge Base under Electrical Standard Equipment which is for the TT:

viewtopic.php?f=56&t=172190&p=1752002#p1752002


----------



## Donay (Sep 30, 2013)

MrQaud said:


> Anyone know how easy it is to swap over cruise control from a factory fitted car to a car that left the factory with out it. It is just a case of swapping over the control stalk and plugging the wiring into the loom or is there more to it than that?
> Many thanks.


Why dont you just go with the standard mafia approved cruise controll devise,a simple red brick!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

All fitted and working  was able to activate with VCDS lite too!

I bought the wrong cable, which was actually for a VW sharan lol.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 0796915858

It actually makes it cheaper though, you can buy that cables for £16 delivered and a stalk for £15 and that's all that's needed!!

That cable runs straight from the stalk to the ecu, no messing about with the bulkhead connector.

The fuse connector is wider though, so all I did was cut it off and soldered it to the fuse number 5 wiring.

Big thanks to Daz who has helped along the way 

If anyone does need a bulkhead to ecu connector though let me know, mines was unused obviously


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

Good work!

So all in all it was pretty cheap and programmable using VCDS?!

If I've understood this (I have a 225) all I need is the stalk and the VW Sharon cable?

Although as I don't have a soldering iron available I'd probably have to go for the stalk to bulkhead and bulkhead to ECU cables..?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes mate all you will need is the stalk and the VW sharan cable as posted in that link, that's providing you are willing to solder one wire into another two wires


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Without a soldering iron yes the stalk to bulkhead connector and then bulkhead to ecu is the way to go


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

hmmmm, maybe I'll attempt the soldering! makes it cheaper..

So the VW Sharon cable is ebay item *110796915858* and I've found a stalk which I think is correct item number *180719047506* making a grand total of £37ish... not bad!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Its very simple, practice on a spare bit of wire first lol

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1333354995

That's what you want, it's the newer style. P/N is in the title. The stalk was fitted to a variety of models so there's plenty on ebay


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice one mate... I'll have to take a good look into this!!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it's one of the best mods I've done! Love it!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I solder things for a living but generally I prefer a standard fitting which matches the wiring diagrams and doesn't need unsoldering to remove - unless there's a good reason. The link in the Knowledge Base should be fixed now by the way.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't see why the cruise control would need removing but I get what you are saying..

If you don't want to solder you could always use a scotch connector instead


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

For others that may look at this I have some pics of one half of the ecu's connector.....

It has 3 of the 4 cruise wires connected to this....pins 57,75,76

The black wire is on the other connector half at pin number 38


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

DazWaite said:


> For others that may look at this I have some pics of one half of the ecu's connector.....
> 
> It has 3 of the 4 cruise wires connected to this....pins 57,75,76
> 
> The black wire is on the other connector half at pin number 38


Forgot to take a pic of the other connector half with black wire lol....

Daz


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

tommatt90 said:


> I don't see why the cruise control would need removing but I get what you are saying..
> 
> If you don't want to solder you could always use a scotch connector instead


Well you might not want to remove cruise control as such but sometimes if you go cross country with wiring unrelated things can become trapped and tied. Depends how well you do it I suppose.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

DazWaite said:


> For others that may look at this I have some pics of one half of the ecu's connector.....
> 
> It has 3 of the 4 cruise wires connected to this....pins 57,75,76
> 
> The black wire is on the other connector half at pin number 38


Do they push through the red rubber bit ok? I tried getting one out but though sod it, and the cutting of the wire and pushing it in was so much easier I thought. Saved so much faffing

Guide here:
http://vwgolfr32.co.uk/cruise_control/1 ... ontrol.htm


----------



## Devv_white (Jan 25, 2015)

cookbot said:


> I can fit around Sheffield too, but if you can get to awesome, that's probably a better option. They must be able to get the parts loads cheaper than me, so can do them at that good price. Only become better for me to do it if you can't be done with the long drive and the cost of petrol there.


Hi there, I'm from Chesterfield and have just bought a 2010 TTS Roadster, only thing it doesn't have is cruise control. How much would you charge to fit this? My partner has vagcom if that helps?? Thanks


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Tommatt90 seems to do fitting at an almost giveaway/oxfam price including parts,and has done for members with recommendations.
Doing it yourself ,probably half the price(cheap parts only),but theres a lot more to it than that.

If youve never done it before,its not that easy, but Id find it a lot easier now.
I still wouldnt do it for 40quid for someone else!

Lets see, its 2.30 am and just as an example,tho there are others 
I was ready to box up n reconnect everything at around 1 am.

I couldnt get the top half of the steering column cowling back on..grr, took me 30 min to discover prob
Turns out Id let the locking collar for the stalk units slip into a notch that leaves it sticking up a few mm too high..so bottom cowling off, slip ring off and retaped,wiring out and so on so now its f it  Fizzle it of course :lol: until tomorrow.

No amount of write ups are as good as hands on experience,like a lot of things [smiley=devil.gif] ,its only logical [smiley=vulcan.gif] .


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks 3TT3, but I'm for mk1 only


----------



## phil5556 (Feb 4, 2014)

Just putting this here so I can find the thread again 

I've fitted cruise to a T4 and a T5 van and want to put it on the TT. I'm tempted to pay someone this time - anyone know anywhere that will do it in Scotland, closer to Ayrshire the better?

If not I might travel down to cookbot if he's still doing them?


----------



## Tiberius (Oct 12, 2015)

Sorry to bump an old thread... just wondering if this will work on a V6? The loom looks a bit different to what I've seen on other threads but I did read WAK's recommendation to use the easier to use Golf stalk. Cheers


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Tiberius said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread... just wondering if this will work on a V6? The loom looks a bit different to what I've seen on other threads but I did read WAK's recommendation to use the easier to use Golf stalk. Cheers


Yes, that is what you need for the V6.

The V6 already has the wiring from the junction box to the ECU installed from the factory, so you only need the wiring from the stalk to the junction box (and the feed from the fusebox).

That is the kit I used on my V6.


----------



## Tiberius (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks David, I'll have a go then.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Little tip, the instructions all say you need to turn the steering wheel 90deg to get to the airbag screws.
You don't.
Keep the steering wheel straight.


----------



## Tiberius (Oct 12, 2015)

Cheers David. Last question hopefully...

Do the Golf wiring colours/pin numbers still tally up with the TT, ie can I follow the rest of the instructions to the letter without any surprises?

Cheers


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Tiberius said:


> Cheers David. Last question hopefully...
> 
> Do the Golf wiring colours/pin numbers still tally up with the TT, ie can I follow the rest of the instructions to the letter without any surprises?


Yes I'm sure it was exactly the same.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's nice to have advice from experience 

Don't forget this from the Mk1 Knowledge Base:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/downloa ... ?id=147850


----------



## Tiberius (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the help. Successfully installed it today, nice mod!!


----------

